# [WIFI] Comment lancer le wlan0 sur WG311 ti (euh pas clos)

## Eugene33

Hello,

Bien je sais j'ai encore déconner, j'ai voulu jouer la chance et Pof....j'ai fais l'acquisition d'une jolie Netgear  WG311 (chipset Texas Instrument, ben oui 1 chance sur 3) bref j'ai enfin trouver comment la monter avec l'ebuild acx100 + firmware donc à présent j'ai

 *Quote:*   

> wlan0     IEEE 802.11b+/g+  ESSID:"MON_ESSID"  Nickname:"acx100 v0.2.0pre8"
> 
>           Mode:Auto  Channel:1  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00
> 
>           Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   Sensitivity=1/3
> ...

 

et la je bloque.

j'ai trouvé un super tutorial 

http://www.houseofcraig.net/acx100_howto.php#device_up

mais j'avoue que pour le montage du wlan0 sur le eth1

 *Quote:*   

> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:60:4C:14:D8:C1
> 
>           inet addr:MON_IP  Bcast:MON_BCAST  Mask:255.255.255.0
> 
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

la je suis perdu et un petit coup de main serait vraiement apprecié. Je débute dans le network et j'ai pas encore les notions pour bien comprendre le systeme

merciLast edited by Eugene33 on Fri Feb 04, 2005 12:07 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kernelsensei

euh ? monter sur eth1 ?

moi quand je fais un iwconfig, je vois eth1 comme interface wifi, et apres je configure l'interface avec 

```
ifconfig eth1 <ip>
```

donc chez toi un 

```
ifconfig wlan0 <ip>
```

 ne marche pas ??

----------

## blasserre

```
Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00 
```

si je ne m'abuse, ça veut dire que ta carte ne trouve pas de ESSID

wlan0 est l'équivalent de ethX donc pas de montage à prévoir

tu te connectes à quoi ?

----------

## Eugene33

merci pour les infos en fait j'ai bien un ESSID que je n'ai pas laisser sur le post (euh j'ai bien fait, non?)

Et en plus ca fonctionne alleluia!!!!!!

ifconfig + mon IP eth1

bon quand je dis ca fonctionne....j'installe sur le portable et je teste

mais en tout cas merci kernel_sensei et encore merci blasserre (suite au post sur le réseau)

----------

## blasserre

t'as sans doute bien fait...

ceci dit j'aurais pas pu faire grand chose de très dangereux avec l'adresse mac de ton SSID... mais peut être que d'autres....   :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Bah 9 chances sur 10 que ton ESSID soit diffusé en clair, donc detecté automatiquement par quiconque passera dans les environs, ça peut se désactiver je crois, mais je n'ai pas encore essayé!

----------

## Eugene33

Euh ben je crois que ca marche.................c'est genial!!!!!!

bon quand je dis je crois c'est parce que d'un coté j'ai tout ce qu'il faut interfaces montées (net et WIFI sur IP, donc je suppose que ca fonctionne, et mon petit Knemo bouge) et sur le portable l'interface est aussi monté donc la aussi ca doit marcher. A présent il ne me reste plus qu'a comprendre comment les faire comuniquer entre eux.

"j'adore quand un plan se déroule sans acrocs", excusez si je laisse éclater ma joie, mais en ouvrant la boite de la WG311 avec son chipset Ti j'avais presque envie de pleurer devant tant d'injustice et à la vue de la galère qui se profilait à l'horizon (au vu des autres posts).

un petit acx100 en ebuild, sortit le meme jour (si ca c'est pas de la chance, p**) un petit coup de main de la communauté et zou me voila le roi du Wifi, bon ok il faut encore que je teste la bête. mais ca va marcher je le sens.

encore merci à tous

----------

## blasserre

si tu voulais un ordi sans galères

fallait acheter un cpc6128

on attend la suite avec impatience  =)

----------

## Eugene33

Euh blasserre mon sauveur  :Wink:  encore un petit coup de main!?! SVP

je ne vois pas comment les faire connecter entre eux........ sur le portable l'access Point est à 00:00:00:0... sur la station j'ai un code qui me semble ok. Comment je fais pour jouer les entremetteur???

En fait pour l'installation ca n'auras pas été aussi galère que je l'avais imaginé, quelque heures de recherche sur le forum et votre coup de main et hop la magie à opérée. Non sincèrement je m'attendais à pire.

Petite note : je me fais un petit iwlist etho scan sur le portable et la j'ai Cell 01..02..03... Bon si je comprends bien les cell ce sont les réseaux que je capte puisque en  Cell 3 je trouve le mien.....Ah ah ah 

Ok que faire pour le connecter maintenant.....bon je continue à chercher mais si vous avez la solution, merci par avance

PS: pas mal le cpc6128 peut être un peu trop cher pour moi et il le font aussi en rouge   :Wink:  Non sincèrement j'ai pas peur de ramer surtout depuis que je sais que sous gentoo (linux) il y a une solution. sans vouloir entrer dans la polémique, sous windows je ramais, jusqu'a me noyer sans jamais trouver de solution, mon passage sous gentoo s'est fais dans la douleur, 2 semaines de nuits blanches et d'écrans noir, mais quelle joie après 3 mois de fonctionnement sans problèmes.

----------

## blasserre

tu devrais t'en tirer avec ce post :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1877708#1877708

----------

## Eugene33

Trop fort avec ca je devrais pouvoir faire marcher l'usine à gaz. Une fois encore "l'aviateur fou"   :Wink:  me sauve. C'est quand meme grace à toi que mon vieux toshiba retrouve une jeunesse. merci encore.

je fais le test ce soir et je clos ce thread pour de bon

----------

## Eugene33

******************** après une soirée de cramage de neuronnes************************

Ouh la la ma pauvre tête, bon j'ai compris le Ad-Hoc, enfin je crois, ca reviens au même que de faire un réseau interne en ethernet mais sans les cables et ou je n'ai pas besoin de routeur puisque je couple la carte pci au modem donc c'est un peu comme si je construisait mon routeur dans le ventre de ma machine... C'est ca hein!!!!

donc sur la station je fait ifconfig wlan0 "mon IP"

 *Quote:*   

> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:B5:45:2A:30
> 
>           inet addr:mon IP  Bcast:mon BDCast  Mask:255.0.0.0
> 
>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

petite question, si je fais  iwlist wlan0 scan j'obtient

 *Quote:*   

> wlan0     No scan results

 

est ce normal docteur ?!

sur le portable le driver est lancé et j'ai bien mon eth0 qui s'affiche

je fais donc  iwlist eth0 scan et je trouve 3 ou 6 réseaux selon l'heure à laquel je le fais, parmis toutes ces chaines je trouve bien la mienne avec mon petit essid. cool, donc je fais

 *Quote:*   

> iwconfig eth0 mode Ad-Hoc essid nom_du_ssid channel nom du channel
> 
> ifconfig eth0 adresse_IP-portable
> 
> route add -net Gat-station IP-station

 

et là j'obtient

 *Quote:*   

> SIOCADDRT: Invalid argument

 

Eh moi qui pensait que le plus compliqué c'était d'obtenir les drivers....Ah ah Kolossal error!!!!

Bon c'est pas grave car de toute façon j'en avais marre d'etre un bouffeur de logiciel tout prêt (qui ne marches pas, pas de leur faute, ...SP1,....SP2, ancienne, nouvelle version, pas le matos, peut marcher mais peut pas...) mon but dans cette petite histoire étant de pouvoir acquérir une certaine indépendance, tout ca pour vous "supplier" de m'accorder votre patience.

Donc si une bonne âme charitable de passage sur ce post à un petit déclic sous la main je suis preneur

----------

## Eugene33

Bon ca commence à rentrer Ah ah aha  (rire de dément à cause du manque de someil)

Bref pour la station (netgear WG311 v2) ca à l'air de marcher

j'ai installé Knemo (j'adore) le wlan0 est bien, et en plus Kwirelessmonitor (un peu long comme nom, mais vraiement utile) bref lui aussi me dit que tout roule. Ah aha aha  (oui ce soir je dors)

bon le portable (WG511 qui va pas tarder à passer par la fenetre) lui c'est autre chose. durant mes périgrinations j'ai trouvé des tutos interressant mais ils parlent tous d'un fichier /etc/conf.d/wireless que je n'ai pas..... est ce utile ????

je dois pas ëtre loin de la solution puisque lorsque je fais

iwconfig eth0 essid mon_essid

il a l'air de le faire....................

----------

## blasserre

/etc/conf.d/wireless fait partie du baselayout instable.

il peut être utile mais n'est pas indispensable....

ta netgear c'est une WG511 ou une WG511T ? (juste pour info)

perso j'ai une WG511T mais connectée à un routeur, mes connaissances 

en matière de ad hoc sont donc uniquement théoriques....

pour le portable il te faut pcmcia-cs wireless-tools (et madwifi-driver 

pour la 511T) mais à priori tu as déjà tout ça...

je pense que si tu configure tes cartes correctement : même essid même

channel (11 pour la france) avec iwconfig et que tu mets des IP/mask 

qui vont bien avec ifconfig ça devrait rouler.

le : SIOCADDRT: Invalid argument

dit, sauf erreur de ma part,  que tu t'es gouré dans la route

je tenterais plutôt un :

```
route add default gw Ip_station dev eth0
```

mais que dit le ping d'une machine à l'autre ?

parce que si ça se trouve tout marche déjà presque parfaitement...

----------

## Eugene33

Cool de l'aide, j'avoue je craque...... bon juste un peu!!!

Alors question matériel j'ai une Netgear 311 (v2 chipset Ti) PCI que j'ai configuré avec le ebuild ACX100 a prioris ca a l'air de fonctionner!!!!

J'ai un ESSID, pas de point d'accés (le cell est à 00:00:00... ,mais ce doit être normal puisque le mode est bien en Ad-Hoc) et de plus en faisant "ifconfig wlan0 up" knemo me dit que le wlan0 est connecté (eh oui j'aime bien le coté graphique, j'ai abandonné windows y a pas très longtemps)

en faisant ifconfig j'ai bien ma connection sur internet(eth1), et la carte wifi me donne aussi la meme IP que eth1 (par contre je n'ais pas de gateway sur wlan0.....euh ce serait ca???). Donc si j'en crois ce que je fais, la carte sur la station tourne correctement.

Le problème à mon avis viendrait plus du portable. donc là c'est une carte netgear 511 (tout cours  :Sad:  ) avec un chipset prism54, donc j'ai installé le driver, la carte est reconnue, lspci me la montre lsmod me dit que le driver ainsi que le firmware est lancé et lorsque je donne un iwconfig il semble qu'elle soit reconnue sous eth0. De plus j'ai la petite diode qui clignote donc....ben ca fonctionne....non !?!...non

lorsque je fais un "iwconfig eth0 up" ca le monte par contre je n'ai pas d'ESSID, et d'après ton dernier message, je devrais peut être rentrer l'ESSID de la station sur le portable.....Ah ben ce serait pas bete...mais malheureusement ce ne resoud rien....

lorsque je fais un ping de la station vers le portable

293 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 292208ms

et du portable vers la station

le réseau n'est pas joignable

les channels c'est la meme chose que ce qui apparait lorsque je fait "iwlist eth0 scan"? parce que là j'ai un channel 6

et les 2 ordinateurs me disent qu'ils envoient des paquets (3mo de l'heure) mais aucun ne recoit.

Si tu comprends quelque chose à tous ca........ théoriquement ca devrait être bon.

----------

## ptitfluff

Salut,

Desolé d'arriver après la bataille, mais bon : mieux vaut tard que jamais ....

Moi aussi, j'ai fait "l'heureuse" acquisition d'une WG311v2 au "formidable" chipset Ti ...... Par contre, je la fait tourner avec ndiswrapper. J'ai testé ACX100 mais ca ne marchait pas ... J'vais peut etre retenter le coup avec l'ebuild, qui sait ... ca a l'air de marcher   :Wink: 

Bizarrement, pour avec ACX100, j'avais le meme probleme que toi : tout etait installé, la conf etait bonne (ca marchait avec ndiswrapper) et pourtant ... rien, pas de reseaux. J'ai jamais su pourquoi !

Avec Ndiswrapper, pas de problème (de gros problème devrais je dire ...). Ah si, juste 1 : au bout d'un certains temps, le reseaux tombe, et impossible de le relancer trivialement ... le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé : dechargé le module ndiswrapper, le recharger et relancer wlan0

Pour info, ma carte fonctionne en mode ad-hoc (le mode master n'etant pas supporté), il faut specifier un ESSID (sinon, elle cherche un point d'accès pour se connecter).Pour des petits reseaux, le mode ad-hoc est largement suffisant. Je partage ma connexion adsl sur le reseaux wireless avec 1 portable centrino. Et le tuto : Wireless configuration and startup - The Gentoo way que tu trouvera ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435

m'a vraiment beaucoup aidé à l'epoque.

----------

## Eugene33

Ne t'inquietes pas la bataille fait toujours rage.

j'avais essayé ndiswrapper dans un premier temps, mais j'ai pas réussi a faire fonctionner la carte avec, par contre j'ai réussi à bloquer la station... ne sachant quel driver prendre j'ai tester celui pour winXP, Win2k Win98 et win ME, mais rien à chaque fois ca bloquait. dans ma quete je suis meme descendu sur une version1.

par contre je viens de m'appercevoir que le portable meme en mode Ad-Hoc génére un point d'accés, ce que ne fait pas la station. Ce pourrait il que la config du portable soit bonne finalement et que ce ne soit que cette histoire de point d'accés manquant sur la station qui pose problème ???

Dans ce cas comment le monter ????.

de la persévérence, encore de la persévérence, toujours de la pérsévérence, et si ca ne marche pas.......eh bien persevère encore....si si

----------

## blasserre

bon bon bon....

faut pas s'énerver  =)

j'ai un petit peu de mal à voir d'où vient le souci

pourrais tu poster ce que disent ifconfig et iwconfig 

sur le portable et la station ?

----------

## ptitfluff

redonne voir un iwconfig wlan0. 

Tu as mis le meme ESSID sur ta station et ton portable ? Et il sont tout les deux en mode ad-hoc ? Et ton petit script de configuration pour wlan0, tu l'as fait tout seul ou tu utilise le script /etc/conf.d/wireless ?

Ton portable, il tourne sur quoi ? windows mac ... linux ?

J'suis plein de question moi   :Laughing:  , et ca se trouve je vais rien trouver   :Rolling Eyes: 

edit : pour ndiswrapper, c'est les drivers XP

----------

## Eugene33

je m'énerve pas mais jen ne trouve plus mon lithium..  :Smile: 

bref le ifconfig sur la station

 *Quote:*   

> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:60:4C:14:D8:C1
> 
>           inet addr:mon IP  Bcast:Mon-Bcast  Mask:255.255.255.0
> 
>           UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

le iwconfig station

 *Quote:*   

> wlan0     IEEE 802.11b+/g+  ESSID:"mon essisd"  Nickname:"acx100 v0.2.0pre8"
> 
>           Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Cell: 00:00:00:00:00:00
> 
>           Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   Sensitivity=1/3
> ...

 

et à présent le portable

iwconfig me donne 

 *Quote:*   

> eth0      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"meme Essid que la station"
> 
>           Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Cell: 06:70:F3:1E:5A:3D
> 
>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=31 dBm   Sensitivity=20/200
> ...

 

et le ifconfig

 *Quote:*   

> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:09:5B:C8:B0:5D
> 
>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Bcast:127.255.255.255  Mask:255.0.0.0
> 
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

euh c'est grave docteur ???

la j'avoue moi je ne vois plus rien.

----------

## Eugene33

 :Shocked:   windows sur le portable ah non!!!! plus jamais, je ne veux même plus entendre parler de Redmond.   :Laughing: 

non tout est passé sous gentoo, après des tatonnements sur mandrake, suse, fedora,... et enfin j'ai trouvé mon bonheur.

merci pour le ndiswrapper si ca ne fonctionne pas je me verrais dans l'obligation à l'inssue de mon plein grés de recourir à cette solution (euh ndiswrapper pourrait aussi marcher pour un scanner HP3570, non !?! je sais pas, je demande   :Embarassed:  )

euh un script, argh mais on m'avais pas dit.... euh non je n'ai pas de script, justement je commencais à m'interresser à ce fameux ../wirelessLast edited by Eugene33 on Mon Feb 07, 2005 1:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

 *Eugene33 wrote:*   

> je m'énerve pas mais jen ne trouve plus mon lithium.. 
> 
> bref le ifconfig sur la station
> 
>  *Quote:*   eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:60:4C:14:D8:C1
> ...

 

attends:

ton eth0 a une ip 127.0.0.1 (la même que lo!!!) et tes 2 cartes (eth1 et wlan0) ont les mêmes ip et des boradcasts différents?????????  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Eugene33

euh c'est pas comme ca !?! ben alors Eugene33, oui c'est moi.

non franchement je débute, et j'avoue que j'ai pas fait mes devoirs sur le "network", je pensais m'y mettre un peu plus tard avec les IP tables.   :Embarassed:  désolé

je pensais bétement : 1 IP par ordis et hop ils font le necessaire

----------

## blasserre

oula !

station : 

```

# iwconfig wlan0 channel 11 essid ton_ssid mode ad-hoc

# ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
```

portable : 

```

# iwconfig eth0 channel 11 essid ton_ssid mode ad-hoc

# ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

# route add default gw 192.168.0.1 dev eth0
```

du portable :

# ping 192.168.0.1

donne quoi ?

 *Quote:*   

> attends:
> 
> ton eth0 a une ip 127.0.0.1 (la même que lo!!!) et tes 2 cartes (eth1 et wlan0) ont les mêmes ip et des boradcasts différents????????? Shocked Shocked Shocked Shocked Shocked

 

Guy Pujolle est ton ami   :Wink: 

[edit 2 times]voir mode dans le code ![/edit]

[re-edit]en france on n'a droit qu'au canal 11 non ?[/re-edit]

----------

## Eugene33

Eh eh   :Very Happy: 

j'ai fais tout pareil et le ping 192.168.0.1 fait sur la station ou le portable passe bien "0% packet loss"

je crois que je vous dois une bière

Donc si j'ai bien compris, je recrée un réseau indépendant de la connection internet avec les IP 192.168.0.1 et 0.2 et avec la chaine route je permet l'accès à l'internet de la station.

Donc à présent si j'ouvre un navigateur sur le portable je dois être capable de surfer!?!

parce que la ca veux pas, bon je dois surement vouloir aller trop vite, il doit surement y avoir autre chose à configurer

C'est peut être normal que l'internet en marche pas, si je fais un ping 192.168.01 sur le portable comme c'est son adress IP, je ping en local!?! j'ai bon là.....Donc il faut que je fasse un ping 192.168.0.2 sur le portable pour avoir le lien vers la station et là il me dit  "Destination Host Unreachable"

Euh il a l'air bien ce Guy Pujolle, je crois que je vais aller le voir  :Wink: Last edited by Eugene33 on Mon Feb 07, 2005 2:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## blasserre

 *Eugene33 wrote:*   

>  il doit surement y avoir autre chose à configurer

 

effectivement : il te faut configurer iptables (le firewall du noyau)

pour lui dire de NATer tes paquets vers le portable

(NAT = Network Address Translation)

par contre je n'ai pas de lien sous la main  =(

mais tu devrais trouver ça sur le forum en cherchant "passerelle iptables ip_forwarding"

----------

## Eugene33

Poum poum euh ben disons que je suis tout nu, j'ai bien mis IPtables dans le noyau mais à chaque fois que j'emerge iptable je trouve le moyen de bloquer ma station   :Embarassed:  (la c'est plus du Noob, oui je sais!!!)

mais je crois qu'une âme charitable m'a envoyer le NAT dans mon précédent Thread sur la création d'un réseau....eh eh 

Donc le fait que le portable ne parvienne pas à joindre la station viens du fait que je n'ais pas NATer

OK Blasserre je crois que c'est pas une bière que je te dois mais le bar.

----------

## blasserre

je crois que je n'ai pas encore mérité ma bière....

si le ping ne passe pas c'est que le réseau n'est pas établi 

entre les deux machines... internet (http, mail, ftp, etc.) c'est 

un autre problème il faut NATer, mais pour ça il faut arriver à ce 

que les deux cartes se voient ce qui n'a pas encore l'air d'être le cas.

----------

## Eugene33

Bon OK pour la biere, on va attendre pour le Whisky

Donc sur le portable lorsque je fais "iwlist etho scan"

il me donne 2 cell un Essid wanadoo_XXXX en channel 10

et mon Essid en channel 11 (mais c'est celui du portable)

et sur la station le iwlist wlan0 scan me dit qu'il n'y as pas de résultats... pas sympa ca

----------

## blasserre

vérifie avec iwconfig sur la station que tu es en mode managed

[edit] voir aussi le nombre d'insultes proférées par dmesg à l'égard 

de ta carte ![/edit]

pour le blocage avec iptables il faudrait voir tes rules et là ça fait bien 

longtemps que je m'en suis pas servi ...

mais je pense que le prob vient du fait que tu as bloqué lo 

et ça linux il aime pas... j'essaierai :

```
# iptables -A INPUT  -i lo -j ACCEPT

# iptables -A OUTPUT -o lo -j ACCEPT
```

pour tout autoriser sur lo

et 

```
# iptables -A INPUT  -i wlan0 -j ACCEPT

# iptables -A OUTPUT -o wlan0 -j ACCEPT
```

pour le réseau local

mais fais gaffe quand même, ça revient à se balader 

tout nu à 4 pattes dans une boîte gay, surtout qu'il y a l'air

d'avoir du monde en wifi du coté de chez toi...

à corriger rapidement quand ca marcheLast edited by blasserre on Mon Feb 07, 2005 3:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Eugene33

Sur la station il était en mode Ad-hoc je le passe donc en managed

En jouant au jeu des différences je m'apperçois que le RTS est off et que j'ai un "mode:unicast only received" sur la station que je n'ai pas sur le portable.

le ping passe bien vers le portable (192.168.0.1) mais vers la station (192.168.0.2) c'est toujours "Unreachable"*

dmesg: eth0 firmware uploaded done, now triggering reset...

mtrr: 0xfd000000,0x400000 overlaps existing 0xfd000000,0x8000000

sur la station c'est meme pas la peine j'avais demandé usb_storage verbose et j'ai des pages et des pages d'info sur l'usb

----------

## blasserre

 :Embarassed: 

j'ai dit une grosse bêtise c'est bien ad-hoc qu'il faut

je me mélange les pinceaux avec ma config....

par contre pour le dmesg sur la station faut chercher wlan0

```
# dmesg | grep -C 5 wlan0
```

----------

## ptitfluff

ehhhh eugene, j'avais pas vu : on est de la meme ville   :Wink: 

Bon, tu devrais faire ca etape par etape.

C'est à dire, jeter ta carte WG311v2 et acheter une autre compatible (genre avec un chipset atheros   :Laughing:  ) ... non, bon ...

Tu devrais deja essayer dans un premier temp, faire communiquer ta station et ton portable. Ensuite, tu verras pour le partage de connexion ^__^

Donc, assure toi qu'il ny'ait rien qui puisse gener le 'ping', genre un firewall qui fait rien qu'a t'embeter ou une variable 

```
/proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
```

ou encore 

```
/proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_broadcast
```

 egale a 0.

Sur ton portable, a priori, aucun probleme (c'est quoi ce point d'accés Wanadoo ?).

Si la supposition de blasserre au sujet du dmesg se revele inexact (je pense que non ...). Essaie de faire un 

```
iwconfig ton_interface rate 11M
```

 sur ton portable et ta station. Je ne sais pas si les drivers ACX supporte le 802.11g

edit : ca serait plutot un truc dans le genre 

```
dmesg | grep acx
```

Last edited by ptitfluff on Mon Feb 07, 2005 3:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Eugene33

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

j'ai tout bloqué sur "lo"   :Embarassed:  comment j'ai fais mon compte????

bon j'emerge iptables, je passe en root et je reviens

dmesg | grep -C 5 wlan0

 *Quote:*   

> le néant intersidéral

 

/proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all

 *Quote:*   

> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all: Permission denied

 

non mais vous y croyez ca permission refusé à moi, c'est qui le chef non maisLast edited by Eugene33 on Mon Feb 07, 2005 4:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blasserre

 *Eugene33 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai tout bloqué sur "lo" 

 

simple supposition.... c'est ce qui serait le "moins pire"

----------

## Eugene33

 :Embarassed:  euh je crois qu eje me promene déjà dans la boit gay tout nu et à quatre patte.... je vien de re-emerger les iptables et avec guarddog j'ai desactivé le firewall. Il me dit iptables neutralisées.

donc la c'est la fête

dmesg | grep acx toujours rien pas d'info

j'ai fait quand meme les IPtables mais rien non plus

et j'ai toujours "bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all: Permission denied"

Ah ben oui 

cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all ======> 0

c'est bon ca non!?!

grep acx /var/log/kern.log

ben rien le neant toujours, ca pourrait venir du kernel ??? pourtant si il reconnait la carte et qu'il m'attribue un wlan c'est qu'il est bon, non !?!Last edited by Eugene33 on Mon Feb 07, 2005 4:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ptitfluff

mais pourquoi il emerge iptables ?  Quoique, ca sera toujours ca de fait ...  :Laughing: 

edit : alors peut etre un grep acx /var/log/kern.log et pour les variables, faut mettre un 'cat' devant   :Wink: 

----------

## Eugene33

euh en allant dans /var/log/evrything/current je trouve ca

 *Quote:*   

> Feb  7 17:07:11 [kernel] get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000
> 
> Feb  7 17:07:13 [kernel] acx_timer: status = 1
> 
>                 - Last output repeated 4 times -
> ...

 

je ne comprends pas mais je touve pas ca très beau

----------

## ptitfluff

t'as essayé sur ta station un 

```
iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M
```

----------

## Eugene33

oui je suis actuellement sur ce taux de transfert, et quand je laisse la machine décidé elle meme elle me met à 1m

----------

## blasserre

je vois vraiment pas...

en essayant  : 

```
# iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed
```

est ce que 

```
# iwlist wlan0 scan
```

est plus bavard ? (certains chipset ont du mal avec le mode adhoc)

sinon 

```
cat /var/log/evrything/current | grep  acx
```

dit quoi?

----------

## Eugene33

il ne veut toujours pas scanner en mode managed (d'ailleurs comme j'aime le danger je l'ai passé en Master et la pareil) no scan result

pour le dmesg il ne veut rien savoir, par contre j'ai posté au dessus un patie qui se réfère à l'ACX et dans lequel il y a un vilain mot BUG

Si je traduit bien txdesch devrait vouloir dire Texas Instrument et la suite ring full j'ai bien peur qu'il me dise "gentillement" d'allez voir ailleurs.

Bon ce soir ou demain matin j'essaye de réinstaller ndiswrapper avec les drivers Xp

----------

## ptitfluff

perso, je seche aussi ...

J'ai trouvé ca sur la mailing list d'acx : http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_id=31812&max_rows=25&style=nested&viewmonth=200412

Mais j'ai l'impression que ca nous avance pas trop ...

----------

## Eugene33

Avant de réessayer ndiswrapper je vais essayer de placer le patch

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122584

sur http://lisas.de/~andi/acx100/

je regarde ce que ca donne sur le message que j'aime pas dans le fichier current et ce BUG écrit en gros et qui me crève les yeux.

----------

## Eugene33

bon ben pas mieux avec ndiswrapper.........euh en fait je mens un peu, le changement qui me fait plaisir c'est que dans le fichier /var/log/everything/current je n'ai plus les affreuses lignes que j'avais auparavant.

maintenant

 *Quote:*   

> Feb  8 13:27:33 [kernel] acx_timer: status = 1
> 
> Feb  8 13:27:33 [kernel] <acx_join_bssid> BSS_Type = 2
> 
> Feb  8 13:27:35 [kernel] acx_timer: status = 2
> ...

 

ca ma l'air déja mieux de ce coté là, cependant je ne peux toujours pas faire de scan sur wlan0

ca ne veux toujours pas pinger

Super Guy Pujolle a l'aide !!!!!!!!! c'est décidé demain je refais ma bibliothèque.

Par ailleurs je passe aussi le portable sous ndiswrapper. A ce propos j'ai téléchargé les drivers 2.0.0.7, c'est bien ca non

une dernier note pour les amateurs de casse tête chinois

 *Quote:*   

> Feb  8 13:21:44 [kernel] acx_timer: status = 3
> 
> Feb  8 13:21:44 [kernel] Association FAILED: peer station sent response status code 12: "Association denied due to reason outside the scope of 802.11b standard. TRANSLATION: peer station perhaps has MAC filtering enabled, FIX IT!"!

 

je viens de trouver ca sur la station

----------

## ptitfluff

? t'utilise ndiswrapper et tu as toujours des log acx ?   :Confused: 

Pour info, j'ai essayer d'emerger acx100 .... pas moyen   :Crying or Very sad:   ca foire au niveau de la compilation du module acx_pci

Donc, je suis revenu a ndiswrapper (beurk mais bon ...)

Je resume l'installation de ndiswrapper ....

Je verifie que dans mon noyau, il y'a :

```
CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_SMP is not set
```

Je recupere les drivers XP, et les decompresse dans un repertoire.

```
emerge ndiswrapper

ndiswrapper -l                           #pour voir si aucun drivers n'est chargé

ndiswrapper -i /chemin/vers/le fichier/wg311v2.inf

ndiswrapper -l                           #pour voir si il est bien chargé

modprobe ndiswrapper                     #pour charger le module
```

et dans le dmesg, je peux voir : 

```
ndiswrapper version 0.12 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

ndiswrapper: using irq 12

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx using driver wg311v2

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP, WPA with TKIP

ndiswrapper: driver wg311v2 (NETGEAR, Inc.,04/04/2004,6.0.2.23) added
```

Et pour automatiser tout ca (chargement de module et tout et tout ...)

```
ndiswrapper -m
```

et ajouter 'ndiswrapper' dans /etc/module.autoload.d/kernel2.x

Bon j'ai pas la pretention d'en faire un how-to, y'en a plein qui traine sur le net (notamment sur le site, et ce meme forum)

----------

## Eugene33

merci pour ce "how to" simplifié, je crois que je vais prendre mon balais et me lancer dans le grand nettoyage de printemps. j'avais suivi le howto pour ndiswrapper mais il refuse de ce charger, arghhhh. je vais retourner farfouiller dans le noyaux, et je ré-emerge unmerge etc tout proprement sur la station et le portable, et la ca va marcher. j'en profiterais pour faire un sacrifice de poulet au dieu gentoo et la je suis sur ca va marcher.

la suite au second épisode   :Wink: 

----------

## ptitfluff

malheureux !!! 

touche pas au portable, il avait l'air de bien marcher  :Wink: 

Si je ne m'abuse, il te detecter 2 cellules wifi, la wanadoo et lui meme

----------

## Eugene33

 :Embarassed:   oui

ok j'enlève mes sales pattes du portable, je ne touche à rien. allez zou le eugene vas t'en   :Laughing: 

----------

## Eugene33

Bien bien, dernière nouvelles du front

J'ai re-emergé ndiswrapper (j'ai testé toutes les versions suite à un post qui parlait de versions qui marchaient plus ou moin bien!!!)

téléchargé les drivers Xp 2.0.07 (qui sont parfaitement reconnus)

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# ndiswrapper -l
> 
> Installed ndis drivers:
> 
> wg311v2 driver present, hardware present

 

et lorsque je fait modprobe ndiswrapper

dmesg

 *Quote:*   

>  <3>ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:1494): loadndiswrapper failed (11); check systemlog for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
> 
> ndiswrapper version 1.0rc2 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)
> 
> 

 

Si je m'amuse à relancer modprobe ndiswrapper, eh bien il se bloque.

Il me parle gentiement du 4stacks qui est activé et qui n'est pas recommandé, je lui réponds moin gentiement qu'il devrait arréter de boire et que ses fréquentations avec le cousin de Redmond lui monte à la tête.......bon je recompile l noyaux puisque dans l'histoire je n'aurais pas le dernier mot...........

la suite au 3 eme episode

----------

## ptitfluff

Oui, j'ai oublié de preciser que sur les noyaux 2.6, il faut desactivé le support 4STACK ...   :Embarassed:  (faut dire que je tourne avec un 2.4)

T'as plus qu'a recompilé ton noyau, re-emergé ndiswrapper et re-posté pour voir si ca marche   :Wink: 

Par contre, tu devrais deja essayer avec la version 0.12 en stable et pis ensuite ndiswrapper-1.0 (que j'arrive pas a emergé en etant en 2.4 d'ailleurs ...)

Enfin, j'dis ca ... j'dis rien ....Last edited by ptitfluff on Wed Feb 09, 2005 1:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Eugene33

Merci pour cette réponse si rapide. mais en fait je n'ai pas de 4stacks activé, le case est vide et en faisant dmesg 

 *Quote:*   

> Stack: d57e2220 00000000 dd4cfcdc 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000100 00000000
> 
>        1e1e1e1e 0000002d 9066104c 02100007 02800000 00002008 ea030000 ea000000
> 
>        00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00001c02 4c001385 00000000 00000040

 

Ca me fait 8 colonnes donc betement j'en déduit que je suis toujours en 8stacks (ben par défaut non)

bref la compil s'est terminé je relance l'ordimini et je repars sur la version précedente

Yipiiiiiiiie

----------

## Eugene33

OK, il y a un certain progres le modprobe ndiswrapper se charge correctement

j'obtiens wlan0 et en le passant en mode managed j'ai un scan

 *Quote:*   

>  Cell 02 - Address: 2A:24:E2:63:D5:75
> 
>                     ESSID:"mon essid"
> 
>                     Protocol:IEEE 802.11b
> ...

 

Bien c'est encourageant.............non je ne pleurais pas!!!! c'est à cause du vent

Le problème c'est que je ne peux toujours pas pinger, arghhhh.

il me dit "destination host Unreacheable" pfeu

J'ai un signal à 100% un rate de 11mb mais l'horreur c'est que j'ai des soubresauts de la souris et dans les programmes

----------

## ptitfluff

Mine de rien, on avance   :Very Happy: 

Bon, apparement au niveau du materiel, tout va bien ...

essaye de voir si en changeant de channel (les canaux 10 à 13 sont autorisé en france) -> faudrais pas empieter sur le reseaux du voisin   :Wink: 

Par defaut, les cartes en france sont sur le canal 11. Faut changer ensuite en fonction de l'environnement hertziens du coin.

Bon je te fais confiance pour la configuration de ton reseau : commande route, ifconfig et iwconfig sont tes amis (avec man bien sur)  :Wink: 

Sinon, poste la configuration reseau que tu veux mettre en place, ca pourrait aider pour la suite (partage de connexion, echange de fichier, .... piratage de reseaux wifi   :Laughing: )

----------

## Eugene33

Oh oui piratage de reseau wifi ca me semble bien..........style comment je peux me pirater moi meme.

Pour la config réseaux que je voudrais dans mes rêves les plus fou.... Partage internet (bien sur  :Laughing:  ) synchro de mon compte user pour que les 2 ordis soit toujours à jour (mails et dossier de travail) et ce serait parfait..........oups avec le portable je voudrais pouvoir me connecter dans des hotspots. gnark gnark, si si tout ça.

bon je vais m'occuper des channels pour voir.

j'ai encore une petite question, lorsque je fais le scan sur la station, en mode managed car en ad-hoc ca ne marche pas, je trouve le portable (correspondance des cells) tandis qu'un scan sur le portable ne me donne que lui meme (ne devrait il pas, si il était gentil, me donner aussi la station?)

le bout du tunnel est proche

----------

## ptitfluff

Attention, je plonge dans de la pure speculation (si quelqu'un de calé en WIFI pouvait aider)

Le mode managed est pas vraiment mode a proprement parlé un mode : 

en gros, si y'a un point d'accés (hotspot) -> je me connecte dessus

sinon, je regarde si y'a pas un reseaux ad-hoc.

Les 2 principaux modes de fonctionnement en wifi sont :

Le mode Master fait que ton pc se comporte comme un point d'accés (linux powwaaaa, ca existe pas sous windows ca   :Wink:  ). C'est en fait, lui qui crée le reseau wifi, et tout les autres machines se connecte dessus. Ca ressemble a une etoile.

Le mode ad-hoc fait que ton pc se comporte comme comme un point d'acces et un client a la fois : chaques machines peut se connecter les unes aux autres, chaques machine est point d'accés et client. Je crois que dans ce mode, les machines ne peuvent accepter qu'une seul connection (j'ai chez moi 1 tour et 2 portable, et je n'y suis jamais arrivé à faire que les 2 portable aient accés au net ....) ... ca ressemble a un reseau tout caca

J'espere que je n'ai pas dit trop de betise ... Et pour ton problème, je mettrais les 2 pc en mode ad-hoc, mettre le meme ESSID, mettre 2 adresse IP et un masque de sous reseaux qui va bien (on etait parti sur du 192.168.0.1 - 2 / 255.255.255.0), qu'il y'a une route qui dit que les paquets a destination du reseau 192.168.0.0 passe par tes interfaces wifi (wlan0 sur ta station et ? ath0 sur ton portable ?)

----------

## blasserre

désolé pour le très long silence...

mais pour la WG311 j'aurais pa pu aider des masses

en tout cas chapeau pour la persévérence !

je pense également que tu devrais mettre les deux en ad-hoc

(pour le mode master, je me demande s'il ne faut pas emerger

un truc du style host-ap pour que ça tourne)

plus qu'à repartir de ce post :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2065589#2065589

et à voir si le ping passe, mais maintenant il n'y a plus de raison

pour le partage de connexion internet, la soluce est ici

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2066635#2066635

et est beaucoup plus simple que ce que mon esprit tordu 

avait pu retenir

en attendant je continue d'allumer des cierges pour toi   :Wink: 

----------

## Eugene33

bien bien danser tout nu devant l'ordinateur, sacrifier un poulet sur le processeur, appeler l'exorciste.... tout ca n'a rien fait

par contre ndiswrapper (v1.0) + recompil du noyau (2.6.10r6), Ah ah ah ca donne quelque chose, je parvient à lancer un scan sur la station et il me trouve mon petit wlan0.

Bien j'arrive toujours pas à pinger mais je crois que le portable va se prendre un petit coup de ndiswrapper aussi. Du au fait qu'il fait semblant de bien fonctionner, mais je commence à avoir un doute. la diode de la carte pcmcia est allumée et normallement elle devrait s'éteindre donc zou away le prism54.

Cependant j'ai un problème assez pénible sur la station, dès que je lance wlan0 j'ai des microcoupures toutes le 30s. tout s'arrete pendant un dixième de seconde et ca repart ce qui est extrèmement pénible pour la music en streaming et ma souris qui perds la tête. Vous auriez une idée de la raison ???

----------

## ptitfluff

erf, ca c'est peut etre l'acpi qui fait le difficile ...

Sinon, je confirme : pour le portable, prism54, c'est quand meme mieux que ndiswrapper ... mais bon, si ta carte PCMCIA est reconnu par ndiswrapper : je te souhaite bien du plaisir ^__^

t'es sur que ton reseaux est bien configuré ?

----------

## Eugene33

ah ah ah le bout du tunnel est proche.....si si

et oui je suis encore dessus.......

la station et le portable ont l'air de bien réagir. ils scannent tous les deux

la station (192.168.0.1) est en mode ad-hoc sur un channel 11

le portable (1982.168.0.2) est lui aussi ad-hoc et channel 11 (toujours sur drivers prism54)

mon petit probleme de micro coupure sur la station s'est arrété au bout de 10 mn

question ping je n'arrive toujours pas à les passer, pourtant j'ai fait tout pareil que ce que vous m'aviez dit. (et franchement encore merci pour votre aide)

donc si vous aviez encore quelque pistes pour les faire joyeusement pinguer, je suis preneur

2 petite questions stupides :

lors des scans les cells sont identiques mais par contre j'ai 2 adresses mac différente (pour les cells c'est normal: question)

je n'ai pas de gateway sur la station, là aussi c'est normal : 2eme question stupide!!!!

----------

## blasserre

juste pour verifier...

```
# ifconfig

??

# iwconfig

??
```

sur chaque machine

----------

## Eugene33

Alors voila pour le ifconfig de la station :

J'ai laissé le réseau créer par vmware ( :Embarassed:  , j'aurais peut etre du en parler avant)

 *Quote:*   

> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:60:4C:14:D8:C1
> 
>           inet addr:monIP_A_moi  Bcast:mon b-cast  Mask:255.255.255.0
> 
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

et zou celui du portable

 *Quote:*   

> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:09:5B:C8:B0:5D
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> 
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

Euh c'est grave la docteur, bon j'avoue je me suis pas encore occupé de Guy pujolle, mais ca va pas tarder....si si promis   :Laughing: 

et en faisant un petit scan pour l'occasion le portable ne trouve pas la station et la station me donne des infos sur le portable

----------

## Eugene33

et le iwconfig

 *Quote:*   

> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> teql0     no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

et le portable

 *Quote:*   

> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> tunl0     no wireless extensions.
> 
> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"l'essid"
> ...

 

une idée ???[/quote]

----------

## ptitfluff

pour completer tout ca, envoie ce que donne la commande 

```
route
```

sur la station et le portable ... T'es sur s'autoriser le trafic ICMP sur tes 2 interfaces !!!!

Quand tu scan, tu essaie plusieur fois ? C'est peut etre parce qu'une de tes cartes wifi s'est mise en veille que tu la detecte pas ..

Et quand tu ping, tu utilise quel type de commande ?

```
ping 192.168.0.*
```

 ou 

```
ping nom_de_ta_machine
```

 ? Si tu utilise la deuxieme, il faut que le nom et l'IP apparaisse dans le fichier /etc/hosts ...

Et peut etre que le Pujolle est un peu gros pour toi pour le moment, mais tu devrais taper dans les nombreux tutoriaux qui explique comment on peut faire de sa gentoo une gateway. Parce apparement, les 2 cartes wifi fonctionne : donc y'a plus qu'a =)

----------

## Eugene33

encore merci pour votre patience,

alors pour le route de la station

 *Quote:*   

> 192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0
> 
> 192.168.186.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 vmnet8
> 
> 192.168.60.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 vmnet1
> ...

 

et pour le portable

 *Quote:*   

> 192.168.0.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
> 
> loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

 

pour le ping je le fais bien avec ping IP de la machien à contacter.

et effectivement pour guy on va attendre j'ai feuilleter 2-3 ouvrages et il me faudra d'abords apprendre l'hébreu ancien

sinon lorsque je fais les pings l'icone de Knemo réagit bien sur la station j'ai un signal de 100% par contre sur le portable apparement j'ai un signal à 0 et noise à  77RX

Je devais passer le portable sur Ndiswrapper mais finallement je ne l'ai pas fait, je pense que ce soir je l'essaye

Et comment faire pour vérifier que l'ICMP est autorisé

----------

## ptitfluff

niuuuuuuuuuu ? Il faut que tu m'explique un truc ...

route sur ton portable donne : 

 *Quote:*   

> 192.168.0.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0

 

Ce qui veut dire a peu pres :

A tout les paquet a destination du sous-reseaux 192.168.0.0, passez par eth0 ...

Par contre, un iwconfig sur le meme portable nous dit :

 *Quote:*   

> wlan0 IEEE 802.11g ESSID:"l'essid"
> 
> Mode:Ad-Hoc Frequency:2.462 GHz Cell: 02:2B:AC:2B:01:28
> 
> Bit Rate:54 Mb/s Tx-Power:31 dBm Sensi...

 

Qui veut dire ... bla bla bla ... l'interface wifi s'appelle wlan0 !!!!!!!!

Il faudrait que tu change ton script de demarrage d'interface wifi sur ton portable et que tu change le eth0 par wlan0 ...

Peut etre que ce message sera le dernier .... snif tout emu moi  :Confused: 

----------

## Eugene33

 :Rolling Eyes:   oups faute de ma part j'ai recopié celui de la station en ne changeant que les données et j'ai oublié de modifier le wlan0 qui est bien la station en un eth0 qui est (malheureusement) bien le portable.

désolé pour cette fausse joie

Par contre je n'ai pas de script de démarrage, je monte pour l'instant, les interfaces en faisant ce que vous m'avez indiqués channel mode, etc...

J'ai vu qu'il y avait une histoire de "china" et de "taiwan" avec les prism54, donc avec la chance que j'ai je dois avoir le truc le pire je m'y penche dès demain.

----------

## Eugene33

Bien dernières nouvelles du front sanglant de l'installation de cartes netgear WG511v2 et WG311v2.

Ben pas brillant!!!!!!

Bien j'ai un peu laissé tomber histoire de revoir toutes les infos que j'avais recu, j'ai tout remis à plat, j'ai trouvé quelques new thread à propos de ces cartes, ce qui est rageant c'est que ca marche pour eux.... après avoir espéré sur ndiswrapper.........pour au final, pas plus de résultats (toutes le versions et différentes version de drivers).........j'en arrive au point ou je me dis................NON pas par la fenêtre, mais presque. Enfin la dernière idée en vogue étant de passer les tests sous Knoppix (portable) et la je découvre wavemon. Je l'installe sur la station qui est repassée sous drivers ACX100 et là à prioris ca fonctionne tout s'illumine par contre le portable il est tout noir il me lance la carte (prism54) mais la ou je devrais avoir du vert ben c'est tout noir Beurkkkkkkkkk.

Pour ceux qui ne sont pas fatigués de mes périgrinations dans le monde merveilleux du WIFI, j'ai une petite question: la station me dit "frequency: 11.0000 GHz" ce qui me semble correct  pour un protocol 802.11 alors que le portable reste sur une "frequency: 2.4620 GHz" et la je me dis c'est pas bon le 2.4620

----------

## blasserre

ahhh eugene33  =)

j'étais super inquiet  :Shocked:  depuis le temps....

je ne demande pas comment ça va.... j'ai cru voir  :Mr. Green: 

 *ta station wrote:*   

> 
> 
> frequency: 11.0000 GHz

 

les frequences wifi s'étalent, à priori, de 2.412 à 2.484 GHz

de plus le 2.4620GHz correspond au canal 11 (le plus usité en france)

plus d'infos ici

il semble donc que ce soit toujours la station qui ait des problèmes

le 802.11 c'est juste le numéro de la norme, toute ressemblance avec des chiffres réels.....

----------

## ptitfluff

non non, c'est normal pour le portable : le wifi utilise la bande de frequence des 2.5 Ghz (le reste est pas tres legal en fait, utilisation militaire bla bla bla)

Tu es bien sur le meme channel sur ta station et ton portable ?

les channels autorisés en france = 10-13 pour info, va pas te mettre l'armée sur le dos  :Cool: 

Argggggg grillé ........

----------

## Eugene33

Bon ben j'ai encore tout faux  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ah je m'accroche, une vrai sangsue.

Bon alors il ne me reste plus qu'a tester Knoppix sur la station et voir ce que cela me donne.....Pourtant j'était content de voir du vert sur wavemon

ceci dit lorsque je fait iwconfig j'ai bien "Frequency:2.462 GHz" le 11.000Ghz n'apparait que sur wavemon, je suis pas sur de devoir lui faire confiance pour le coup

 :Laughing:  Arghh c'est pour ca que j'ai en gros sur mon ecran "bienvenue sur Echelon"

Non je viens de revérifier je suis bien en channel 11 et pas en channel je crack le DoD ou Ministère de la défence (bien que ca m'arrangerais.... :Embarassed:  )

----------

## Eugene33

"We are making progress"

Bon petit test en tout knoppix et..............ben rien puisqu'il ne reconnait pas ce p**** de chipset de TI, bref je reviens sur mon gentoo (ouf) je relance mon wavemon et je regarde les "acces point" et que vois je.........si si le Cell du portable donc c'est que la carte de la station fonctionne.

Bien, ce que je n'aime pas c'est (toujours sous wavemon) que le "signal level" est à -22 ou -80 avec une qualité de ligne de 52, c'est pas bien ca hein.

Bon pour ce qui est du portable il ne trouve rien (toujours avec wavemon) avec un petit iwlist scan il se trouve lui même et 2 autres point d'accès.

je continue à ramer, je vais bien finir par trouver le rivage

----------

## Eugene33

Argggggggggh

Après avoir tout remis à plat, avoir repassé le portable sous win98 pour tester la carte, (qui a l'air de fonctionner comme sous linux) je me suis dit qu'il ne restait plus qu'a repasser la station sous winXp (ayant un disk de 4Go qui ne sert à rien...)

Après une install lente et imbuvable (forcer l'utilisateur à lire combien WinXP et stable et sécurisé.................il devrait y avoir des lois contre ça) après plusieurs reboot, mise en place de Norton, quelques erreurs de système, quelques scandisk, un virus au bout de 10mn et autre tracasseries j'arrive enfin à la partie interressante, j'installe le driver netgear et.....................Ben pareil que sous Gentoo, pas mieux mais bien pire. Les deux ordinateurs (en mode Ad Hoc) sont capable de trouver des réseaux wifi autour, 2 ou 3 selon, mais pour se trouver l'un et l'autre.............c'est meme pas la peine.

La je crois que je baisse les bras et que je vais aller voir le vendeur..............Grhhhhhhhh

Je teste encore une semaine et après, poubelle.

En tous cas merci pour votre aide les gars, ca m'a été très utile pour comprendre le système. :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

Si tu veux t'amuser encore un peu avec ta carte, tu peux toujours essayer de la mettre en "monitor mode" ....  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ptitfluff

t'as pas moyen d'installer un XP sur ton portable ? 

J'ai comme des petits doutes par rapport au support du wifi sur win98 ???

----------

## Eugene33

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  Vous vous rendez compte de ce que vous me demandez:cry:  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Euh si il le supporte c'est presque aussi lent que sous win98 donc pas de prob. j'y avais pensé mais franchement la flemme de le faire........ben oui j'avoue. :Wink: 

C'est vrai que j'avais eu plein d'em... pour installer le wifi sous win98

Et que je n'entende pas que windows c'est mieux que Linux pour les Drivers (il y a peut être un peu de vrai, mais pas beaucoup) Sur la station avec le drivers Netgear sous winXP j'ai le même problème que sous ndiswrapper de système qui gèle pendant 1/10 de seconde (donc c'est bien un prob de driver win, ah ah ah )

bon je retourne à mon univers de désespoir....

----------

## ptitfluff

windows, c'est pas vraiment "mieux" pour les drivers mais met toi a la place d'un constructeurs : pourquoi developper un driver pour un OS que "personne" n'utilise  :Confused: 

 enfin, bref : ceci est un autres debats ...

Dernier conseil, pour ta carte : balance la ou ramene la a ton revendeur, si c'est pas trop tard ...

----------

## Adrien

 *ptitfluff wrote:*   

> Dernier conseil, pour ta carte : balance la ou ramene la a ton revendeur, si c'est pas trop tard ...

 

+1 mais si tu t'ennuies, essaies le monitor mode...

----------

## ptitfluff

lolllll mais c'est quoi ce monitor mode ?

J'ai moi aussi, une WG311v2 qui va pas tarder a volé par la fenetre (la pauvre ... 5 etages ... faudra que je fasse gaffe en dessous  :Laughing:  ), vais p'tre tester ca avant si c'est marrant !!

----------

## Eugene33

Bon juste en passant avant de tester le monitor mode, une carte PCI WIFI trendnet 54 G c'est bien ca ????

Le monitor mode et le passage en winXp sur le portable ce soir, et donc le dernier résultat demain avec les croissants (si si c'est moi qui les apportes)

----------

## Adrien

 *ptitfluff wrote:*   

> lolllll mais c'est quoi ce monitor mode ?
> 
> J'ai moi aussi, une WG311v2 qui va pas tarder a volé par la fenetre (la pauvre ... 5 etages ... faudra que je fasse gaffe en dessous  ), vais p'tre tester ca avant si c'est marrant !!

 

Nan c'est pas très marrant à vrai dire, c'est juste le mode dans lequel tu dois mettre ta carte pour pouvoir sniffer avec airsnort, et j'ai passé des plombes a essayer de l'activer sans jamais y arriver car les drivers ne supportent pas ce mode alors qu'ils prétendent le supporter  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je dis juste ça parce que c'est une misère de plus qu'on peut avoir avec cette carte de chi*te...

Mais le seul et le meilleur conseil c'est:

 :Arrow:  poubelle après avoir détruit la carte avec un objet qui fait très mal   :Twisted Evil: 

Edit: Ca roule pour les croissants Eugène33  :Wink: 

----------

## ptitfluff

+1 pour les croissant ... bien que je prefere les pain au chocolat

----------

## Adrien

 *ptitfluff wrote:*   

> +1 pour les croissant ... bien que je prefere les pain au chocolat

 

+1 pour les pains au chocolat! :Very Happy: 

Pendant que tu y es Eugène33, tu veux pas aussi nous ramener des bières et puis qu'on te files nos cartes WIFI pourries et que tu tentes d'obtenir un remboursement en nombre  :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Razz: 

----------

## Eugene33

Ok les gars pour les croissants et pains au chocolat, (ca me couteras pas cher en virtuel  :Wink:  ) le tout arrosé de bière  :Rolling Eyes:  Hummm à voir....

si ca ne fonctionne toujours pas demain je crois que je vais aller voir le vendeur et l'encastrer avec la carte.....Euh non la violence n'est pas une solution, mais quesque ça fait du bien parfois  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gowator

elle marche bein avec kanotix....

J'ai deux WG311 - une WG311v2 et l'originale.  

donc si tu voudra , je couperai mes /etc/networking/interfaces etc. ce soir (je suis a travaille maintainant, et j'ai une classe apres travaille) 

ou telecharger kanotix (http://www.kanotix.net/index.php?lang=fr) mais la derniere version est http://www.kanotix.net/index.php?lang=fr

c'est facile de utilse touts les paramètres et coupier dans gentoo.

----------

## Eugene33

Merci Gowator

je viens de tester Kanopix sur la station et ca a l'air de marcher, il me trouve le portable (sous winXP) sous wavemon  en mode managed ou ad-hoc, il me fait des scans et me trouve le portable aussi en mode console, donc je grave un 2 Kanopix je le teste sur le portable et (je croise les doigts) peut être que ca va enfin fonctionner.

Dans ce cas tu gagnes les croissants, les pains au chocolat et la bière  :Wink: 

Sinon pour le mode monitor, rien, il ne veux pas non plus

----------

## Adrien

A propos de notre carte WIFI préfèrée, voici d'ailleurs ce que j'ai trouvé en faisant un simple dmesg, vous verrez, c'est assez amusant:

```
acx100: It looks like you've been coaxed into buying a wireless network card

acx100: that uses the mysterious ACX100/ACX111 chip from Texas Instruments.

acx100: You should better have bought e.g. a PRISM(R) chipset based card,

acx100: since that would mean REAL vendor Linux support.

acx100: Given this info, it's evident that this driver is still EXPERIMENTAL,

acx100: thus your mileage may vary. Reading README file and/or Craig's HOWTO is

recommended, visit http://acx100.sf.net in case of further questions/discussion.

acx100: Warning: compiled to use 16bit I/O access only (compatibility mode). Set

 Makefile ACX_IO_WIDTH=32 to use slightly problematic 32bit mode.

acx_init_module: dev_info is: TI acx_pci

acx_init_module: TI acx_pci.o: Ver 0.2.0pre8 Driver initialized, waiting for car

ds to probe...

```

mortel  :Confused: 

----------

## Eugene33

Oui j'avais vu et j'ai pleuré de désespoir ce jour la.

----------

## Adrien

 *Eugene33 wrote:*   

> Oui j'avais vu et j'ai pleuré de désespoir ce jour la.

 

y'a de quoi faut dire  :Wink:   !

----------

